# FireFox 2.0.0.6 unter WinXP frisst Speicher



## liquidbeats (1. September 2007)

Hallo,

hab ein Problem mit dem FireFox. Neuerdings Frisst das Teil unmengen an Speicher, reagiert dadurch recht Langsam und führt zum Absturz.

Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?

Grüße


----------



## danza (1. September 2007)

Ja das liegt daran wie viele Tabs du offen hast, habe zur zeit 3Tabs offen und er zieht schon 46MB wenn ich manchmal ganz viele Tabs offen habe, schaffe ich locker 140MB Arbeitspeicher zu benutzen. Langsam wird er dann nur wenn du wenig Arbeitsspeicher hast, ich habe 1,5GB


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. September 2007)

Eventuell kann es auch an den Plugins liegen. Manche leute ballern sich ihren Firefox ja dermasen mit Plugins zu.... Es gibt aber auch einzelne Plugins welche schon extrem leistung fressen können. Testweise einfach mal alle deaktivieren und dann einzeln aktivieren.


----------



## danza (1. September 2007)

Stimmt aber wir gehen ja mal von einem normalen Firefox aus mit vllt. AdBlock und nur wenigen Addons. Teilweise sind Themes auch sehr Resourcen lastig.


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. September 2007)

Auch wenn es nur wenige Addons sind, zB. das beliebte Web Developer Addon ist bekannt dafür schonmal die startzeit von Firefox bei manchen Usern ins extreme zu ziehen.


----------



## danza (1. September 2007)

Mhhh dann gehöre ich wohl nicht zu den wenigen Usern, ich habe das Addon auch drauf und alles Lädt schnell und Firefox starte auch schnell, zwar hab ich relativ viel Arbeitsspeicher, aber der begrenzt ja nur wie viele Tabs man maximal öffnen kann.


----------



## liquidbeats (1. September 2007)

Also ich habe 24 Plugins Installiert, 3GB RAM.

Bisher habe ich auch keine Probleme gehabt, seit einigen Tagen habe ich das Problem erst. Weitere Plugins usw. habe ich nicht Installiert.

Tabs meist nur 2. Aber auch bei einem Tab rödelt sich das Teil zu tode 

Grüße


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. September 2007)

Deaktivier doch einfach mal testweise die Plugins, schau ob sich was ändert, somit könnte man diese ja schonmal ausschliesen.


----------



## danza (1. September 2007)

Dauert der Seitenaufbau zu lange oder einfaches scrollen und so?


----------



## liquidbeats (1. September 2007)

danza hat gesagt.:


> Dauert der Seitenaufbau zu lange oder einfaches scrollen und so?


Das weniger, jetzt gerade gehts. 
In dem moment wo er anfängt sich Speicher zu holen und diesen vollpackt geht garnichts mehr. 
Neue Fenster öffnet er nicht, es läuft keine Seite (Optisch der Ladebalken jedoch ohne tatsächlich etwas zu liefern) usw.


Deaktiviert habe ich noch keines, aber das könnte ich mal Probieren.  Mal schauen, vlt. hilft es ja 


Grüße


----------



## qoo- (10. September 2007)

bei mir hat direfox heute 1,5gb arbeitsspeicher verbraucht, da ging dann garnichts mehr. Nachdem ich ihn dann neu gestartet hatte warens (obwohl die gleichen tabs offen waren) nurnoch 64mb. Woran kann sowas liegen?


----------



## danza (11. September 2007)

Eigentlich kann das nicht seien, es sei denn du hast weniger Plugins installiert.


----------



## qoo- (11. September 2007)

es war alles gleich, hatte nen film angeschaut und nachdem ich aus dem vollbild raus bin ging erstal garnichts mehr und über den taskmanager hab ich dann gesehn das firefox 1,5gb arbeitsspeicher braucht (firefox war die ganze zeit geöffnet), hab den prozess dann beendet und firefox neu getstartet (habs so einegstellt das auch nach einem neustart die tabs noch geöffnet bleiben) und alles war wieder normal


----------



## Grimreaper (11. September 2007)

Ja, auch wenn viele Firefox Befürworter es nicht einsehen wollen (bzw. den Seiten-cache als Ausrede hernehmen), der Firefox neigt zu memory leaks. Wenn du Firefox lange offen hast ists gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich (zumindest mit der Windows Version), dass er sich so lange aufbläht bis nichts mehr geht.


----------



## danza (11. September 2007)

Mhhh habe jetzt meinen Firefox seit ca.5h offen und zur zeit 6tabs auf und 60mb arbeitspeicher verbraucht.


----------



## Grimreaper (12. September 2007)

Glückwunsch! Leider heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es den oder die Bugs nicht gibt.


----------



## MeisterLampion (12. September 2007)

Grimreaper hat gesagt.:


> Ja, auch wenn viele Firefox Befürworter es nicht einsehen wollen (bzw. den Seiten-cache als Ausrede hernehmen), der Firefox neigt zu memory leaks. Wenn du Firefox lange offen hast ists gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich (zumindest mit der Windows Version), dass er sich so lange aufbläht bis nichts mehr geht.



Stimmt, das Problem habe ich auch beobachtet... Jedoch benutze ich Firefox weiterhin! Denn es gibt keine bessere Alternative.

Ich hab aber mal ne andere Frage:
Kann es sein, wenn man mit de "neuen" IE länger surft, dass der irgendwann keine Seiten mehr anzeigt? Also, wenn ich so ca. 5h arbeite, dann funkt der IE nicht mehr, der Firefox schon. (Darum benutze ich den ja). Öffne ich den Firefox, dann gehts...

Weiss jemand wo das Problem ist?

Mfg

Meisterlampion


----------



## Grimreaper (12. September 2007)

Ich hab zwar jahrelang selber Firefox und Vorgänger benutzt, aber irgendwann hats mich so genervt dass ich gewechselt bin. Erst zum IE7, welchen ich ne Weile benutzt hab. Dabei ist mir dein geschildertes Problem nicht untergekommen, weiß da also leider nix zu. Bei IE7 fehlten mir dann doch Funktionen, also der Wechsel zu Opera. War ein wenig Umgewöhnung aber mittlerweile muss ich sagen dass ichs besser find als Firefox.


----------



## Michael Engel (12. September 2007)

In der regel frisst aber auch der Firefox sich nicht so extrem auf das er das System komplett ausknockt. 30 bis 150MB sind viel, aber von aktuellen Systemen verkraftbar. Wenn man Speichersparender Browsen möchte dann darf man das Tabbed System nicht verwenden. Ich hatte bisher meist beobachtet das es scheinbar nicht alles aus dem Speicher nimmt.

Aber ähnliches kommt mir im IE7 auch so vor, viele Tabs offen die wechseln und der Browser braucht auch sehr viel RAM. Wobei der IE seine Kosten noch ein wenig versteckt da er natürlich sehr stark den Explorer und die Windows API verwendet habe ich das gefühl das er sich auf dem System verteilt und nicht wie der FF einen riesen Berg bildet. Aber ob das besser ist, sei mal dahin gestellt.

Mozilla hat ja angekündigt mit dem FF3 (Gran Paradiso) sehr starke verbesserung in die Richtung Resourcenmanagement zu leisten. Bis lang merkt man noch nicht allzuviel davon in den Frühen Alphas aber wenn sie ihr Hauptaugenmerk darauf legen wird es sich sicherlich auch verbessern.


----------



## danza (12. September 2007)

Aber wenn jukt es, ob nun Firefox 50mb oder 250mb nimmt, ich selber habe damit keine Probleme. Wenn ihr viele Funktionen und Komfor haben wollt müsst ihr eben auch System Resourcen im Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Admi (12. September 2007)

Der FF frisst in längeren Sitzungen mit mehreren offenen Tabs (und vor allem bei PDF krepiert er gern mal) enorm viel Speicher. Gerade auch deshalb bin ich mit meinem Laptop (512MB RAM) zu Opera gewechselt. Der ist besser wie IE, nimmt sich nicht viel mit FF und verbraucht im Schnitt weit weniger Ressourcen.

Eben dann juckt das auch danza  Falsch ist auch, das der RAM die Anzahl der Tabs bestimmt. Mein FF aufm Laptop kann auch eine Unmenge an Tabs öffnen. Auf meinem DesktopPC war FF schonmal bei 500 MB RAM-Verbrauch. Das ist definitiv viel viel viel zu viel und liegt nicht an meinem System, sondern am Browser.


----------



## Grimreaper (13. September 2007)

danza hat gesagt.:


> Aber wenn jukt es, ob nun Firefox 50mb oder 250mb nimmt, ich selber habe damit keine Probleme.


50, 100, 150 MB, von mir aus ok. Wenn Firefox aber regelmäßig so viel Speicher verbraucht, dass es nicht mehr in den RAM passt und das ganze System ausbremst, dann hab ich aber damit ein Problem. Zudem es dann auch nicht reicht Tabs zu schließen, weil Firefox (zumindest bei meinem Fall) den Speicher nicht wieder freigibt.



danza hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ihr viele Funktionen und Komfor haben wollt müsst ihr eben auch System Resourcen im Anspruch nehmen.


Nein, Opera beweist ganz klar das Gegenteil.


----------



## liquidbeats (13. September 2007)

Also ich habe mein System neumachen müssen, dort waren einige Schädlinge drauf, welche mir das Leben derart erschwert haben, das nichtmal mehr der Abgesicherte Modus Funktioniert. Selbst Autostart konnte nichteinmal mehr beeinflusst werden o.ä.


Seit der Neuinstallation verbraucht mein FireFotz trotz 24 Plugins und 3 GigaByte Arbeitspeicher nur noch Größen im unterem 1 MB bereich. Dies bezieht sich jetzt auf Normal Surfen, ohne PDF und Tausenden von Tabs, welche ich sowieso versuche zu verhindern.

Derzeit (1 Tab, diese Seite) 69,044 kb, und das war voher anders. Da hatte diese Seite und 1 Tab 75 MB vebraucht.Bei 2 Tabs waren es entsprechend mehr MB usw.

Grüße


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. September 2007)

http://www.blog.mediaprojekte.de/internet/firefox-speicher-aufraumen/


----------



## liquidbeats (13. September 2007)

Das Funktioniert ja sogar 
Offen 59 kb und Minimiert 11 kb. 

Da kann ich ja den Speicher andersweitig nutzen, Sehr Schön 
Danke für den Link 

Grüße


----------



## Grimreaper (13. September 2007)

liquidbeats hat gesagt.:


> Das Funktioniert ja sogar
> Offen 59 kb und Minimiert 11 kb.



Ich glaub du bist trotzdem ne Größenordnung daneben  Mich würd noch interessieren ob Firefox beim Wiederherstellen dann weniger Speicher verbraucht als vorher.


----------



## liquidbeats (13. September 2007)

Grimreaper hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub du bist trotzdem ne Größenordnung daneben  Mich würd noch interessieren ob Firefox beim Wiederherstellen dann weniger Speicher verbraucht als vorher.


Ja sollte auch 59.000 und 11.000kb heißen  Hab zu Schnell getippt 
Zur Frage ob er dann weniger als vorher verbraucht muss ich sagen nein. Der Speicher wird dann genauso wiederhergestellt. Nur ist er im minimiertem zustand mit weniger Speicherverbrauch aktiv.

Grüße


----------

